# الفرق بين مانع الرغوة السيلكونى ومانع الرغوة الغير سيلكونى وخاصة فى صناعة الدهانات



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (7 مايو 2012)

*الفرق بين مانع الرغوة السيلكونى ومانع الرغوة الغير سيلكونى وخاصة فى صناعة الدهانات*
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (13 أغسطس 2012)

اني استطيع ان اشرح لك الفرق بالنسبه الى زيوت التزييت التفضيل يكون بالغير السلكوني لكونه عدم تكون رواسب سيلكونيه في غرفه الاحتراق وهذا ما يضاف في تصنيع زيوت التزييت


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 أغسطس 2012)

وجود سيليكون فى البويات يؤثر على السطح الخارجى للبويه من حيث الشكل ولذلك عندما نريد ان نصنع هامر فينيش نضيف السيليكون فيصنع الشكل الصدفى ولذلك لا يجب اضافى مانع رغوة سليكونى الى البويات الا ان نكون نريد تغيير فى الشكل الخارجى


----------



## thechemist_1981 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

يف يتم صناعة مانع الرغوة والمشتت


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (25 أكتوبر 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> وجود سيليكون فى البويات يؤثر على السطح الخارجى للبويه من حيث الشكل ولذلك عندما نريد ان نصنع هامر فينيش نضيف السيليكون فيصنع الشكل الصدفى ولذلك لا يجب اضافى مانع رغوة سليكونى الى البويات الا ان نكون نريد تغيير فى الشكل الخارجى


جزاكم الله خيرا .. لكن النسبة تكون قليلة 
0.2 % اعتقد انها لا تؤثر على الشكل لكن هل لها علاقة بتجمد الدهانات بعد فترة فى التخزين ( شهر فقط )


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (25 أكتوبر 2015)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> اني استطيع ان اشرح لك الفرق بالنسبه الى زيوت التزييت التفضيل يكون بالغير السلكوني لكونه عدم تكون رواسب سيلكونيه في غرفه الاحتراق وهذا ما يضاف في تصنيع زيوت التزييت


 جزاكم الله خير .. عملى بالدهانات


----------

